# 1st IVF attempt and having bad side effects to Prostap injection



## DAnneM (Aug 25, 2011)

Hi

10 days after having Prostap injection I have had constant nausea and diahorrea for 4 days combined with sweats. I can't seem to eat anything and feel bad that I'm not eating at a time when being healthy is so important.  About to start Gonal - F injections on Wednesday.  Has anyone else had a similar reaction to the Prostap and if so when did it stop?  Are you supposed to feel better with the Gonal -F.

Advice really appreciated.


----------



## Martha Moo (Jan 30, 2004)

Hiya

I cant help with the side effects could you have a bug or something  lots going about

Why not pop across to join the ladies undergoing their first ivf you can find them on this thread here http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=280744.156

Em


----------



## DAnneM (Aug 25, 2011)

Thanks Em for your link.   I will go to it.  Never used any chat forums etc before so very confused by how it works and all IVF terminology!  I just been letting my consultant get on with things and not really asking questions so I'm a bit in the dark.

D


----------

